# How to get engine grease out of fur??



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

We just got home from our evening walk only to find out that Iorek had walked in engine grease, or something like it, and I can't get it off! It is on one foot and part of another. I cut as much fur off from the tip of his toes that I could but on his front foot it is smushed right in. 

I have washed his toes 2 times with his shampoo and about 4 times with dish washing soap (Sunlight). I really squashed it in between his toes and tried to massage out as much as I could. His foot is still black. I am trying so hard not to let him lick it but I am worried about when we go to sleep. I don't have a cone for him or anything to make a cone from. 

The only thing that I could get it off the floor with was Mr. Clean. I can't use that on his toes. 

Please help!


----------



## NewOrleansPuppy (Sep 8, 2009)

Did you try butter? I know butter works for resin. It might work for stuff like that too and it's save on dogs.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Dawn and warm water.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Is Dawn the same as Sunlight, I wonder? They are both dish washing detergent. I don't have any Dawn and all the stores are closed now. I washed his toes with cool water earlier because I don't like to wash Iorek with warm water because he is washed so often and I don't want to dry out his skin. I will try again with warm water.

Thanks again!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Diluted Dawn detergent - Dawn is the one that is known to cut grease & not harm fur.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess I will have to go shopping tomorrow after work then!  

I just washed his foot again, about more 5 times, with Sunlight and warm water. It doesn't seem as sticky but it is still pretty black between his toes.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd try white vinegar, the acidity in it might cut through the grease some. Can't hurt, vinegar is edible.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I tried white vinegar to clean the grease off the floor. I use vinegar to clean nearly everything so I tried that first. I was thinking the same as you. Unfortunately it didn't work.  Thank you for the suggestion though!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, great minds as they say 

Dawn is different than other dish soaps for some reason, it really does cut the grease better.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I argee, great minds!  Heeheehee!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know if this will work.. but you could try some nail polish remover?? Whenever I can't get stains off, I try that an it usually works.. but I don't know about grease. =/


----------



## K9 Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Dawn is good, they use it for animals caught in oil spills. Do you have pink soap? We live on a farm and pink soap usualy gets everything off. Just wrap his paw up for during the night, but if he does lick it he should stop licking pretty quickly (I wouldn't ant to taste that if you paid me millions), but you shouldn't worry about that small amount left on his paws. It's about only enough to give him a little tummy ache and maybe a little diaria. Nothing too bad.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I would not try nail polish remover, too toxic if ingested. Dawn, imo, is your best bet. I don't know what the chemical difference is but it works the best for getting oil and grease outta fur and feathers.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

When Zoey's ears were covered in the oily residue from her ear infection ointment, (I believe it was Gracco) told me to put Dawn into the fur DRY because water will spread the oil and then to rinse. It works, and worked really well when Maggie walked through an oil puddle a few weeks later. Good luck!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

You could also try putting some cornstarch onto his paw & rub it in good. It will help to soak up whats left of the grease. A few months ago, Leif somehow managed to get turkey grease/drippings all over his head & one of his ears. I interrogated the heck out of that kid, but, he pled the 5th, & NEVER "fessed up" as to how it happened...

Anyhow, I was like OMG, & grabbed the cornstarch, & dusted him up, &, quickly realized how well that little trick worked. Give it a try, its not like it could hurt at this point at least. Good luck!


----------



## Riley222 (Feb 19, 2010)

Does it smell like grease? My dogs stepped in tar when our landlord had our roof repaired and the dogs tracked it all over. Oddly enough olive oil got it off their feet.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

yappypappymom said:


> You could also try putting some cornstarch onto his paw & rub it in good. It will help to soak up whats left of the grease. A few months ago, Leif somehow managed to get turkey grease/drippings all over his head & one of his ears. I interrogated the heck out of that kid, but, he pled the 5th, & NEVER "fessed up" as to how it happened...
> 
> Anyhow, I was like OMG, & grabbed the cornstarch, & dusted him up, &, quickly realized how well that little trick worked. Give it a try, its not like it could hurt at this point at least. Good luck!


I use cornstarch to get grease/oil stains out of my clothes.  I didn't think about it for Iorek. I am not sure if it will get it off since it is so thick and goopy. I just hope that he doesn't walk in it again! I don't know where it could have been. We walk the same route every evening and last night was the first time. There are a few places where there should be a street light but there isn't so it was most likely in one of those places so we won't be able to see it anyway! :S



Riley222 said:


> Does it smell like grease? My dogs stepped in tar when our landlord had our roof repaired and the dogs tracked it all over. Oddly enough olive oil got it off their feet.


I know the smell of the stuff on his paw but I can't quite place where I know it from. I don't think that it is tar because it is too cold for the tar to still be soft. You know how smells bring such strong memories, well, I know I know what the smell is but it is "right on the tip of my tongue" and I can't get it! It smells like a garage or working machinery or something like that to me. 

I am going to get some Dawn later today or maybe that orange cleaning stuff (can't remember the name at the moment) and I will give that a try. His toes aren't sticky anymore so now I am thinking it is just stained.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Before using a harsh material such as Dawn, try some liquid cooking oil. They are a very strong cutting agent, dissolving many things. A little slow, but highly effective. As a food ingredient, it won't hurt if he licks some off. 

Ingesting Dawn will clean out his digestive tract.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Mayonnaise. Chem 101, likes dissolve likes.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks.

I bought some orange hand cleaner with the pumice in it. I am pretty sure his fur is just stained now because it is not sticky anymore. 

If it happens again (I really hope not!) I will try oil or mayonnaise first and if that doesn't work I will try the orange hand cleaner.


----------

